# Man tornato



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2013)

Man è tornato.
Proprio Man. Non il surrogato di Man.
Lunedi mattina alle 8 e 35 mi aveva già mandato la prima mail

_Come stai SPLENDORE?
La tua AGENDA?_

Insomma...bbbbrrrrr....paura
:mrgreen:

No non è vero.
Diciamo che qualcosa smuove, più l'onirico come ben si sa che il reale  delle prestazioni, insomma la guest non ha un cervello è assodato.
Ho la patata idiota. Pazienza. Sara' di famiglia.
Comunque.
Gli rispondo poco ( e non solo perchè non ho tempo). Lo punzecchio. 
lui ribatte a tono.

Vediamo che succede.

Vado a dormire. Sto svenendo dal sonno. Quasi un miracolo.
Spero di fare sogni porno.
Mattia si è addormentato di nuovo delle quarta.
Dopo avere avuto qualche guizzo ormonale degno dei migliori dei pornodivi è di nuovo andato in letargo.

vabbè. Vado.


faculo.

mondo fottiti.

eccetera.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Ne sei stupita?   magari proprio perché l'hai lasciato cuocere nel suo brodo sta tornando il vecchio Man


----------



## Eliade (8 Agosto 2013)

Meno male che era finita!! :rotfl:
Ho perso il conto di quante volte lo hai scritto. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

E' tornato

:festa:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Agosto 2013)

zù il zettone! Altro giro, altro regalo! :up:


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2013)

Occhiniiiiiiiiiiii, mi ero dimenticata il tuo nocciolato! Te lo preparo al volo e da domani e' pronto. Ti scrivo su wa!





			
				OcchiVerdi;bt8887 ha detto:
			
		

> zù il zettone! Altro giro, altro regalo! :up:


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2013)

Ma si lo soooooo, e che mi diverto a fare un po' la fagiana invornita. Mi piace troppo sedurre Man, perche' poi alla fine si lascia sempre sedurre. Chiamalo scemo. Pero' stavo pensando. Tre, quattro trombate all anno. Minchia cosi' dura una vita sta roba.ma noooooooooo Ma





			
				Fiammetta;bt8884 ha detto:
			
		

> Ne sei stupita?   magari proprio perché l'hai lam ssciato cuocere nel suo brodo sta tornando il vecchio Man


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2013)

N





			
				Eliade;bt8885 ha detto:
			
		

> Meno male che era finita!! :rotfl:Ho perso il conto di quante volte lo hai scritto. :rotfl:


Nego tutto. Tutto. Anche l innegabile.di default.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2013)

Il "faculo" che bestia è?


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz;bt8892 ha detto:
			
		

> Il "faculo" che bestia è?


ops...per il maledetto vizio di non rileggere e correggere.
Comunque.
FanCulo


----------

